# Anyone with some spare cash?



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Staal-VS-40 ... 3a6f580e19

Not me.

trev


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Have a few more drinks and reconsider Trev :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

It might be the ducks nuts in fishing bling...but dam is it an ugly looking reel..


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Even though I've never used a reel without a bail, I can't help thinking it would be a pain in the arse without it. As for the price tag......


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ye Gods!

If I had that much spare cash, I would be adding another kayak to the fleet....something in glass..

Cheers all andybear


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It would be a great feeling winding that reel all day when you're catching nothing wouldn't it?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

At 1.3 kg, it'd make a better anchor.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Just like my old Mitchell only gold.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

So sexy. But still not sure I would part with that much cash even if I had it laying around.


----------

